# Full bumper respray costs



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Full bumper respray
Got a quote, bumper off, prepped, any fixes done, resprayed 

£160+vat

Sounds not a bad deal to me tbh but lack of funds to prioritise at the mo
Thoughts on costs


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That doesn't sound like a bad price. I was quoted £200 plus vat for my previous car an A3 sportback.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a good price mate


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

How much is prep work worth? Is it worth doing the prep yourself and saving a few quid? But then again I'm not sure what prep work is worth?


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Didn't mean to hijack...just a thought....if one buys a brand new bumper, would I be correct in thinking it won't require any prep work and therefore the price could be even lower to just paint it ?


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

For me it was cheaper to buy a new bumper from honda as they came pre sprayed so just straight swap.


----------



## crosscyl (May 7, 2011)

Yeah that makes sense. Thinking of an aftermarket.bumper for my E60 which I believe comes in what is called the primer / base coat ? So I guess it just requires the colour and clear coat.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

crosscyl said:


> Yeah that makes sense. Thinking of an aftermarket.bumper for my E60 which I believe comes in what is called the primer / base coat ? So I guess it just requires the colour and clear coat.


You need to match car paint and at least two coats of clear coat. If you dont have reversing sensors?

If you order a BMW replacement you just need the vin number. Otherwise make sure you give the exact model of E60 because that is the range code. Different models have different exhaust cut outs etc so you wont get a 520 bumper to fit a 525 model for example. Rib


----------



## MarkyVectra (Sep 9, 2011)

Doesn't seem too bad a price. I have just been quoted £160 inc vat to respray and plastic weld a small tear on a Vectra C Estate rear bumper.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> How much is prep work worth? Is it worth doing the prep yourself and saving a few quid? But then again I'm not sure what prep work is worth?


The bodyshop painter would like have to re prep your prep as they all have thier own way of doing things and with paintwork it is all in the prep.

£160+VAT is a good price.

Bumper removal, strip, re build and re fit your looking at least 2hrs. @ £23 p/hr

Prep and paint i would say a further 3hrs. @ £23 p/hr

Booth Time - 1hr-1.5hrs. Price will probably be lost.

Paint material and sundries 1/4 litre of basecoat and 1/4 of colour plus primer if required. - £45

Job Done.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

crosscyl said:


> Didn't mean to hijack...just a thought....if one buys a brand new bumper, would I be correct in thinking it won't require any prep work and therefore the price could be even lower to just paint it ?


I would say you would still be looking in the region of £120 to paint a front bumper, anything less and i would say you would be getting substandard work.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

moosh said:


> T 2hrs. @ £23 p/hr
> 
> Prep and paint i would say a further 3hrs. @ £23 p/hr
> Job Done.


:lol: THATS cheap!!! :doublesho £23 an hour !! I wish!! it's nearly double that down here !!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> :lol: THATS cheap!!! :doublesho £23 an hour !! I wish!! it's nearly double that down here !!


That's what his quote works out to be roughly, I'm a panel beater & painter in my previous life so hourly rates don't get me just the materials


----------

